# Tune and exhaust



## agks128 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Im looking for info on companies that tune/chip RS6s, also looking for companies that sell exhaust for our cars.


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

Tune :

Expensive ones - APR / AWE
Cheaper - GonzoTuning / Inmotion Tuning

Exhaust :

Expensive - Millitek

Cheaper - Local muffler shop, swap out the mufflers and put some sweet tips


----------

